# What's up with Jethro Tull?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Is Martin gone for good?
Is the band over with?
It's my all time favorite band.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Is Martin gone for good?
> Is the band over with?
> It's my all time favorite band.


I'm not sure but I believe Ian Anderson has retired or soon will. If so, then IMO, Tull will be no more.


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Is Martin gone for good?
> Is the band over with?
> It's my all time favorite band.


I think so. Maybe they decided that they said all they had to say. It's one of my favorite bands as well and I'm sad that they don't come up with anything new but that's the way it goes sometimes. It's almost the same as with another great progressive rock band, Camel. Officially they didn't disbanded but they hadn't released a new album since 2002. Now they're about to embark on a new tour; maybe they're making a comeback. Who knows, maybe Jethro Tull will return as well; we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I kinda heard Ian's working on a new concept album.
anyone else hear that?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

From what I've heard, I think Tull is no more and Ian's branched out on his own. TAAB2 was released as "by Ian Anderson of Jethro Tull" rather than "by Jethro Tull."



Itullian said:


> I kinda heard Ian's working on a new concept album.
> anyone else hear that?


You mean after TAAB2? Haven't heard anything, myself.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a shame if they're gone for good but they've had a good innings. I like the idea of a final tour with the latest line-up playing the main set and then various ex-members coming on to take a final bow on the encores. Imagine the cheers if Ian Anderson managed to cajole the reclusive Jeffrey Hammond-Hammond to appear.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

They have been a remarkably consistent band IMO. Not everything's a classic, of course, but nor have they produced any total duds.

Better to stop while still on a roll than become like Yes and dwindle into a camp cover-band of themselves!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Consistent, but not too exciting or interesting. And Anderson's voice has been shot for years. I can understand why these old bands stay together, because without the brand name they'd be playing in bars and lounges.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Consistent, but not too exciting or interesting. And Anderson's voice has been shot for years. I can understand why these old bands stay together, because without the brand name they'd be playing in bars and lounges.


Booooo, hissss
I have every Tull and Anderson album and they are all outstanding. Including TAAB2.
Better than the droll commercial refuse that passes for music today.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> Booooo, hissss
> I have every Tull and Anderson album and they are all outstanding. Including TAAB2.
> Better than the droll commercial refuse that passes for music today.


Yeah, but that's not saying much. I'm still a big fan of Anderson, even if he can't sing anymore. A great lyricist, songwriter, and instrumentalist. But I can't buy every album by my favorite bands from the 70s. Too much other stuff to listen too.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

starthrower said:


> without the brand name they'd be playing in bars and lounges.


 or a cruise ship http://cruisetotheedge.com/the-artists ?

Tull have shown too much class over the years for such nonsense. May it continue!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Yeah, but that's not saying much. I'm still a big fan of Anderson, even if he can't sing anymore. A great lyricist, songwriter, and instrumentalist. But I can't buy every album by my favorite bands from the 70s. Too much other stuff to listen too.


try Crest of a Knave, Roots to Branches, Catfish Rising,
they're all so great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stuck on a cruise ship with dozens of prog nerds for a week? I'll pass!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Stuck on a cruise ship with dozens of prog nerds for a week? I'll pass!


me too ......................


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I attended NEARfest for two days last year, and I was bored with more than half the bands. I did enjoy Mike Keneally, Helmet Of Gnats, and a bit of UK. But they were too friggin' loud.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Roots to Branches


 This is a particular classic IMO. My favourite Tull is the folk-prog run from _Songs from the Wood_ to _A_, and I think _Roots to Branches_ stands very neatly in that pantheon!

I have never been a big fan of _Crest of a Knave_ (despite the great title). I think it sounds too much like Dire Straits


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Oreb said:


> This is a particular classic IMO. My favourite Tull is the folk-prog run from _Songs from the Wood_ to _A_, and I think _Roots to Branches_ stands very neatly in that pantheon!
> 
> I have never been a big fan of _Crest of a Knave_ (despite the great title). I think it sounds too much like Dire Straits


It does sound a little like Dire Straits, I admit.
I just love the material on it.
And I agree, Roots to Branches is a classic.
Very sophisticated writing and musicianship.
A unique album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I tried to get into Heavy Horses a few weeks ago, but it still doesn't do anything for me. The sound is so polished it almost sounds generic, and the songs are only ok.

I do like Songs.... and Stormwatch for the most part. But not every song.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I tried to get into Heavy Horses a few weeks ago, but it still doesn't do anything for me. The sound is so polished it almost sounds generic, and the songs are only ok.
> 
> I do like Songs.... and Stormwatch for the most part. But not every song.


That's fine, to each his own.
I think they are masterpieces.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Tull! Wow, one of my favourite bands.

These are the recordings I have enjoyed the most:

Serenade for a cuckoo: Live at Tower Theatre, Philadelphia, USA 1988.









Back To The Family: Live in Stockholm, January 9, 1969









Cheers for this great band :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## EllenBurgess (May 30, 2013)

its mine favorite of all time to grab the best things, i am very much impressed with those ones here. thanks for sharing those in advance with us here.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

New Ian Anderson album out in April !!
Thick as a Brick 3, Homo Erraticus
Can't wait.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Apart from a shift in his musical interest, lest we forget, the man is 66 years old and has a right to retire from concertizing.

Besides, there is an age when it is appropriate to hang up your tights and codpiece and do something else


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

I loved and treasure still the early albums but lost interest after _Aqualung_. Saw them twice - both times, Ian had a very playful and engaging way with the audience - one time calling them 'unrulies' (some spectators were rushing the stage). If I had to pick one album to get back on track (with bated locomotive breath ) what should I listen to?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Apart from a shift in his musical interest, lest we forget, the man is 66 years old and has a right to retire from concertizing.
> 
> Besides, there is an age when it is appropriate to hang up your tights and codpiece and do something else
> 
> View attachment 35235


Whats that age?
I love his new stuff.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> I loved and treasure still the early albums but lost interest after _Aqualung_. Saw them twice - both times, Ian had a very playful and engaging way with the audience - one time calling them 'unrulies' (some spectators were rushing the stage). If I had to pick one album to get back on track (with bated locomotive breath ) what should I listen to?


There are so many great ones"
Thick as a Brick
Minstrell in the Gallery
Stormwatch
Crest of a Knave

choose one

Don't listen to the nay sayers.
Ian's THE MAN.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Don't listen to the nay sayers.
> Ian's THE MAN.


Great thing about a flute. You can play it easily from a wheelchair. 

Heck, the guy's almost as old as I am.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

And still awesome.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Great thing about a flute. You can play it easily from a wheelchair.


That was my problem - I was trying to play it standing-up!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Instead of ragging on him for his age,
how about praising him for longevity
and fantastic musicianship.

oh negative ones.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

Itullian said:


> There are so many great ones"
> Thick as a Brick
> Minstrell in the Gallery
> Stormwatch
> ...


Stormwatch it is - always liked the album cover!


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay...I promise to give it a listen and not make any wheelchair jokes until I do.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Itullian said:


> Instead of ragging on him for his age,
> how about praising him for longevity
> and fantastic musicianship.
> 
> oh negative ones.


Just havin' a chuckle, no offense mate. Still, Aqualung rules.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

http://jethrotull.com/

no old man here


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I still think it a shame that the 1976-79 line-up fragmented - Glascock's illness and death was tragic and Barlow's leaving was a pity but understandable (I gather one of his complaints was that he simply didn't have enough drumming to do during the 'rustic' era) but Anderson's jettisoning of both Evan and Palmer after Stormwatch diluted the essence of the band too much for me, however talented the succession of new members that Anderson recruited from then on happened to be. 

Sorry, Itullian, but the 'A' album that resulted with the new (semi-temporary) line-up is still underwhelming to these ears - despite your admirable advocacy of everything they did, Jethro Tull with a more contemporary makeover just seemed to me something of a square peg in a round hole, reaching a nadir with Under Wraps. Since the early 80s Robert Fripp has at least three times managed to rejuvenate the King Crimson brand with convincing and diverse results, but sadly I can't say the same for Anderson when he's tried to do the same with Tull. No offence, mate - I just think that the band were better suited to the 70s, and in that regard they are far from alone.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I still think it a shame that the 1976-79 line-up fragmented - Glascock's illness and death was tragic and Barlow's leaving was a pity but understandable (I gather one of his complaints was that he simply didn't have enough drumming to do during the 'rustic' era) but Anderson's jettisoning of both Evan and Palmer after Stormwatch diluted the essence of the band too much for me, however talented the succession of new members that Anderson recruited from then on happened to be.
> 
> Sorry, Itullian, but the 'A' album that resulted with the new (semi-temporary) line-up is still underwhelming to these ears - despite your admirable advocacy of everything they did, Jethro Tull with a more contemporary makeover just seemed to me something of a square peg in a round hole, reaching a nadir with Under Wraps. Since the early 80s Robert Fripp has at least three times managed to rejuvenate the King Crimson brand with convincing and diverse results, but sadly I can't say the same for Anderson when he's tried to do the same with Tull. No offence, mate - I just think that the band were better suited to the 70s, and in that regard they are far from alone.


No offence taken. I lamented the loss of the 70s line up as well.
BUT, I greatly enjoyed A and what followed.
I think Under Wraps was one of their strongest albums, material wise. even tho the computer drum was a bad decision.

Crest of a Knave, Catfish Rising, Roots to Branches. Dot Com
are classic Tull albums.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

I owe a personal favor to Ian Anderson, though, of course, he wouldn't know me from Adam. He was my inspiration for taking up the flute (that, and free lessons at my high school). I'd have to say that I've gotten weary of his somewhat cynical world view in the intervening years. But I still enjoy several of his recordings, particularly "Benefit", "Thick as a Brick", and "Songs from the Woods."


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Attention Ian fans..................
Ian's new album, Homo Erraticus, is being released in 3 days.
YAYYYYYYYYYYYY
For more info :
http://jethrotull.com/


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It's out!!! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_Erraticus


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, I got to hear it last Sunday. Meh ....I'm one of those guys who was happy with Stand Up and Benefit and so disappointed that everything sounds like Thick As A Brick since then.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Everything? like what?
TAAB 2 was supposed to sound like it.
And so too H E.
they're sequals.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

yay I'm gonna listen soon 
I wish gentle giant would reunite =[


----------

